# NorTrac Tractors



## avalancher (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been looking for a good tractor, and noticed the Nortrac tractors in the Northern Tool catalog. Price is very attractive, you can get a 4wd 20 hp diesel tractor with a loader and a box blade for 9K, and I am considering a purchase. Anyone know anything about these things? I called Northern tools, they tell me that they build them here in the states and supply the parts themselves, none of my local dealers carry their parts which makes me a little hesitant. Anyone got one or know anyone that does?


----------



## Butch(OH) (Apr 14, 2008)

I have no first hand experiance with Nor-trac but can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that they are NOT made in the USA and that the only part Northern supplies (if any) is the "Nor-Trac" name plates. They are the same China built tractors that are sold under quite a few differant names. When not badged with the sellers name plates they are sold as Jimna brand tractors. If like everything else made there you might get a deccent one, maybe not, need parts? tough tootles. Id take a loan out and buy a New Holland if it were me but there are also others who sell and service a better quality product. None of the compacts are made here that I am aware of.


----------



## Ductape (Apr 14, 2008)

*Northern is filling you with BS*

Yes..... they are Jinma tractors made in China. Though there are folks who like them, I personally, would stay away. If ten thousand is the price you are trying to stay below, find a nice clean used tractor by a major manufacturer. You'll be happy you did the first time you need a part.


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2008)

Ductape said:


> Yes..... they are Jinma tractors made in China. Though there are folks who like them, I personally, would stay away. If ten thousand is the price you are trying to stay below, find a nice clean used tractor by a major manufacturer. You'll be happy you did the first time you need a part.



If you want good price and quality, look at Kioti. They were started by a guy who left Kubota and all their tractors are based on older Kubota designs. They're so similar he even kept the same part numbers... the last time my father needed a new part for his 1984 Kubota L2250 he got a part made by Kioti.


----------



## johncinco (Apr 14, 2008)

The nor trac is the same as Jinma, and a couple other names. All made in China. 

I have a Jinma 345 LE. 45 Hp, 4 cylinder, 4 wd, front end loader, PTO off the back. 3 pt hitch. Paid $10,000 and it was already assembled for me. That is going price, if you assemble it yourself, I got a good deal from the dealer that needed to move it out. I have 60 hours on mine now. Theres a few things I dont like, the low gear is VERY low, and the high is too high. The 3 pt is very hard to control, there is no "adjustable" setting, your either moving it up or moving it down, you cant set it to a spot and have it go there all the time. Its a B*tch to start in the cold, you have to use either no matter what you try if its below 40 degrees. I live in MI, its that cold 9 months out of the year. Stuff I like, it'll pull like mule! when it gets hard going that extra cylinder keeps it turning instead of stalling. The design is easy to maintain for oil and fuel, all filters are located withing easy reach. Comes with all the lights, horn, rollover protection, seatbelt. The hood and fenders are fiberglass, which may seem cheap, but I never have to worry about rust, and again I am in MI where its wet and snowy. All spots that should be greased have zerk fittings, which I am a grease nut. For the money you spend on it, I dont think you could find a reason not to own one.


----------



## jdboy9 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been reading up on nortracs I was considering the 80 horse cab version because it seems like a good price. A john deere of the same thing would cost at least twice that, yet you would know what you are getting. Kubota was an import years ago and still is and it has a pretty good name for itself these days. I really don't know I am really considering a nortrac/jinma tractor in the future. 

Oh and like others said most if not all of the compact tractors are imports these days.


----------



## sawyerDave (Apr 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> If you want good price and quality, look at Kioti. They were started by a guy who left Kubota and all their tractors are based on older Kubota designs. They're so similar he even kept the same part numbers... the last time my father needed a new part for his 1984 Kubota L2250 he got a part made by Kioti.


Actually the story I heard is that the Japanese sold the tooling for their older gear tractors to the Koreans, who are making the Kioti's to this day. No matter which story you believe, they are better tractors than the Jinma CRAP that Northern sells:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think you could get yourself quite a bit of used tractor for that money Ave.
If you are set on going new take a look at Mahindra's. They are made in India and a tough little tractor. Kioti's are nice too and quite a bit less money than the comparable Kubota's.


----------



## jdboy9 (Apr 14, 2008)

I heard as well Kioti was a failed design by kubota that they got rid of, I find it hard to believe kubota would sell something they know is bad and allow someone to make a tractor that everyone knows was a kubota design but hey I dunno.

I agree a used is the way to go if you want to buy a JD Kubota NH etc. you can find some pretty good deals out there in the used market.


----------



## cruzer (Apr 14, 2008)

yanmar???

look over at tractorbynet.com and mytractorforum.com both have tons of info

Stew(wanna be tractor owner)


----------



## GeeVee (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a reality check for everyone.

NO ONE manufactured their own machines in the compact hp ranges, they were all produced, still are, by a japanese company, Iseki, Yanmar, Isuzu, Mitsubishi, and painted and badged for JD, Ford, Case- just about every big "american" name. Some claimed it over "assembling" the end product, which amounted to putting on the wheels and seat. 

The gray market tractors are every bit as good as a used one from a private party. In fact, better. You can see the amount of new parts used to renovate the tractors right away. A used machine is more of a crap shoot.....

I'd by a used Yanmar in an instant if I didn't have Pedro the ASV. A gray market 25 hp with loader be about 5500 in FLorida. 

There are RC 30's in the ten g range with 6-7 hundred hours on them. Depends on what you want to do with yotu tractor for sure, though.


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2008)

jdboy9 said:


> I heard as well Kioti was a failed design by kubota that they got rid of, I find it hard to believe kubota would sell something they know is bad and allow someone to make a tractor that everyone knows was a kubota design but hey I dunno.
> 
> I agree a used is the way to go if you want to buy a JD Kubota NH etc. you can find some pretty good deals out there in the used market.



No one ever said failed design here... just old designs. Models Kubota wasn't producing anymore. Which I know to be true because of the matching part numbers with older Kubota's.


----------



## jdboy9 (Apr 15, 2008)

Marc,

Don't get me wrong Kioti is Kubota tractors. What I'm getting at though is from what I was told is that the designs kioti gets their hands on from kubota are failed designs. For instance if a ROPS bolt hole wasn't in the right place or a certain area of metal was known to crack then kubota got rid of it and kioti bought it. 

I worked at a Kubota dealer for a few years and that was just what I was told by our owner. I honestly don't believe it but maybe its true maybe it isn't.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 15, 2008)

jdboy9 said:


> Marc,
> 
> Don't get me wrong Kioti is Kubota tractors. What I'm getting at though is from what I was told is that the designs kioti gets their hands on from kubota are failed designs. For instance if a ROPS bolt hole wasn't in the right place or a certain area of metal was known to crack then kubota got rid of it and kioti bought it.
> 
> I worked at a Kubota dealer for a few years and that was just what I was told by our owner. I honestly don't believe it but maybe its true maybe it isn't.



Seems to be a lot of different storys on this subject. The story I heard is kubota owed a good some of money to a korean foundry that supplied parts to kubota '' not too hard to believe'' and to settle up kubota offered to give the molds to the company who made trannys and rearends for a number of different brands of tractors,including kubota and new holland, again I might buy that. Unless kubota has caught up for comparative size tractors kioti uses larger size hyd. pumps in their tractors which is a plus over the kubota and this is factual. Not saying there was never crack prone kubota parts but I have never heard about it if there was. Right now I would buy a kioti over a kubota though both are good tractors the larger hyd. pumps in the kioti's will out preform the kubota's and this is unless kubota has up sized the pump capacity lately. I compared kubota, new holland and kioti. The kioti's use same size pumps as new hollands at least in the 30 hp range but are about $2500 cheaper price wise.


----------



## day52 (Apr 15, 2008)

I was looking for a 30 hp tractor about two years ago and looked them all over. I was almost settled on the Mahindra. I really liked the feel of it. Very heavy build, nice platform, little plastic, handled well for the size. I ended up with New Holland for about the same price (after negotiation). I only turned away from Mahindra because the dealer had just taken the line on and didn't know that much about them--I feared service problems because prviously they were not tractor dealers. Anyhow, compared to the Nortrac or any of the other rebadged Jinmas, I think the Mahindra is a much better machine. I also am very happy with the NH and would probably make the same choice again although it would be close.


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2008)

eric_271 said:


> Seems to be a lot of different storys on this subject. The story I heard is kubota owed a good some of money to a korean foundry that supplied parts to kubota '' not too hard to believe'' and to settle up kubota offered to give the molds to the company who made trannys and rearends for a number of different brands of tractors,including kubota and new holland, again I might buy that. Unless kubota has caught up for comparative size tractors kioti uses larger size hyd. pumps in their tractors which is a plus over the kubota and this is factual. Not saying there was never crack prone kubota parts but I have never heard about it if there was. Right now I would buy a kioti over a kubota though both are good tractors the larger hyd. pumps in the kioti's will out preform the kubota's and this is unless kubota has up sized the pump capacity lately. I compared kubota, new holland and kioti. The kioti's use same size pumps as new hollands at least in the 30 hp range but are about $2500 cheaper price wise.



Yup. Lotta urban legends regarding Kioti and Kubota apparently.

It it seems most of them have no merit:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...-ever-made-kubota.html?highlight=kioti+kubota

From everything I read there, Kioti and Kubota have no connection. Kubota never had a relationship with them, and Kioti's just look like Kubota's by coincidence. The most likely thing it looks like is that some Kioti dealers fabricated these myths early on to sell product, because Kubota's then were already selling well.

Well, I'm not going to perpetuate any more myths or rumors on this subject.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1279948


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going to have to have a word with my old man and his stories too, looks like...


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 15, 2008)

If you read this far I'll tell you my story.
Some years ago I was looking at buying a Long tractor. I asked my dealer about parts years down the road as I was familiar with Old Fords and Farmall which parts are still readily available 60yrs+. He said straight up no guarantees. Well I didn't buy and am glad for it as I believe Long is long out of business. I don't even know anyone with a Long let alone know where parts could be had.
Basically any of these fly by night outfits could pack it up tomorrow and you would be left with a pig and a poke.
Go Green, Blue or Red and you'll be OK for yrs to come.


----------



## tanker (Apr 15, 2008)

wkpoor said:


> If you read this far I'll tell you my story.
> Some years ago I was looking at buying a Long tractor. I asked my dealer about parts years down the road as I was familiar with Old Fords and Farmall which parts are still readily available 60yrs+. He said straight up no guarantees. Well I didn't buy and am glad for it as I believe Long is long out of business. I don't even know anyone with a Long let alone know where parts could be had.
> Basically any of these fly by night outfits could pack it up tomorrow and you would be left with a pig and a poke.
> Go Green, Blue or Red and you'll be OK for yrs to come.


Yup,you get what you pay for(or are'nt willng to pay for)


----------



## NC Firewood (Apr 15, 2008)

*tractor*

I'd rather have a 30 yr. old IH with 6000+ hrs. than anything comming off the assembly line today. Don't worry about new paint, think reliability and HP per dollar. Also, I strongly doubt any rice tractors will ever hold their value to American iron if you ever wanted to sell. I'm sure some overseas manufactures can produce "quality" but how many proven hrs. do they have? Sounds like a MF 135 diesel would be right up your alley. There are still some good 1010's out there. Why do you think IH ever went bust? They built a product that never broke.


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have used the New Holland TC series tractors at my former work (campground), 30 hp diesel and 55 diesel. I am not impressed by them at all. The 30 hp had a front loader and it struggled with any thing that had some weight to it. The plastic fenders and hood are cheap; We cracked a fender because of stress from using helper handles to get up on the tractor. The 4x4 worked well though but 2 wheel was a joke. We used the tc55 for mowing with a 16 foot batwing. That tractor had a real hard time on most hills. You had to put it in low or medium range.

We had a 2120 ford and a NH TN diesel before the NH TC tractors. The TN and 2120 were by far better and had better power.

If you don't want a front loader on your tractor, go for an older diesel JD, farmall, AC or Oliver. Parts shouldn't be a problem and they will be built like tanks. If you want a loader go for a 90's New holland, ford or JD.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 16, 2008)

*do a search on Tractorbynet.com*

you want to stay away from NorTrac because of mechanical problems and service and parts availability.

Kioti is an excellent tractor as is Kubota.i like John Deere until you need a part.they bend you over and make things difficult to get elsewhere like hydraulic fittings.

i bought a Mahindra and it's the best bang for the buck hands down.they have great financing and parts are no problem to get but i haven't needed any in 136 hours of obnoxiously hard use.i bought the 3215 HST with a Grapple,pallet forks,bucket,woods field mower,and york rake.the tractor has done nothing but impress me.i highly recommend a grapple from WR Long or Millonzi.both are great companies to deal with and both make an excellent product.

the Mahindra had the best warranty,financing,lift capacity,weight,options,price,and lowest center of gravity in it's class.the 15 series motors and transmissions are made in Japan by Mitsubishi.the rest is made here in the USA.mine is the 3215 (32 HP) which is turbo charged.the 2815 is the exact same tractor without the turbo.i would get that if i had to do it all over because i think it might be a hair better on fuel consumption and you wouldn't have to worry about turbo cool down.i still don't regret mine and would by it again tomorrow if something happened to it..


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 16, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> you want to stay away from NorTrac because of mechanical problems and service and parts availability.
> 
> Kioti is an excellent tractor as is Kubota.i like John Deere until you need a part.they bend you over and make things difficult to get elsewhere like hydraulic fittings.
> 
> ...



Mahindra is another excellent tractor along with new holland and kubota. I would buy a kioti in a heart beat. In this class 17 to 32hp 4 wheel drive, each of these are best bang for the buck hands down. Last time I compared JD to any of these JD was breaking frames ''under built and over priced''.


----------



## 2manytoys4me (Apr 16, 2008)

i have the older style mahindra 3505di, love it


----------



## gtstang462002 (Apr 16, 2008)

1942 Farmall H and a 1957 John Deere 420 here. Both start up with ease and pull well above their wieght classes.... Just wish I could find a loader for the 420.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 16, 2008)

*What ?*



GeeVee said:


> Here's a reality check for everyone.
> 
> NO ONE manufactured their own machines in the compact hp ranges, they were all produced, still are, by a japanese company, Iseki, Yanmar, Isuzu, Mitsubishi, and painted and badged for JD, Ford, Case- just about every big "american" name. Some claimed it over "assembling" the end product, which amounted to putting on the wheels and seat.
> 
> ...


What??? KUBOTA THE KING,.... IS PRODUCED BY KUBOTA, AND, ONLY KUBOTA, EVERY ONE ELSE IS A CHEAP WANNA BE,.. Eric,..


----------



## cabinman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Cheap*



cabinman said:


> What??? KUBOTA THE KING,.... IS PRODUCED BY KUBOTA, AND, ONLY KUBOTA, EVERY ONE ELSE IS A CHEAP WANNA BE,.. Eric,..


 Theres alota talk about cheap tractors here,. AND most of them are JUNK tractrs, If you plan on WORKING them,..IF you want a Quality tractor Kubota is the one,...New Holland is a joke, Jd is a copy, of what ever,.. Kubota is the REAL thing,. Eric


----------



## StihltheOne (Apr 16, 2008)

I test drove several, Kubota, Montana, NH and JD. I bought the JD 2520 w/Hydrostat. I thought that it was smoother, and would turn inside of the other models that I drove. I really liked the smoothness and the feel of the the controls, loader and hydro especially. I have a good dealer nearby and although I did not buy it to resell, I think that the value will hold up very well. I liked the NH as well, but.... the dealer would not budge on the $$$. And yes, I do know who is the manufacturer of my JD. But the JD dealer network will be there to take care of me for decades. Just my 0.02. Or actually about $18,000.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 16, 2008)

*i love Kubota,don't get me wrong.*

it was actually my favorite for years.my neighbor growing up as a kid in Metamora Michigan bought one when i was too young to remember.i'd say late 70's early 80's.i bet he still has it.he did last time i was there in the late 90's.well,it was my favorite until i got the Mahindra.

JD is a good tractor but they have gone the way of Harley Davidson.arrogance with old school technology.i looked at one that was as close to the Mahindra as i could get.it still didn't stack up,was narrower and taller,and was $10k more.that is a lot of attachment money and fuel.i actually wouldn't have bought it anyway because they screwed me over in the early 90's on a new commercial mower that was a POS. i looked at them just out of curiosity.Kubota and NH were about the same as JD attitude wise.i waited in the showroom for 45 minutes and no one came out to talk to me.they were also a Stihl dealer and had great prices on chain so i bought some RSC at the parts counter and left. at a later date i stopped there for a buddy to pick up a ballast box for his Kubota and i told them what happened and it cost them a sale.they seemed confused.

also,JD wouldn't let me test drive their unit.another dumb sales approach IMO.the Mahindra dealer was on an old farm.keys were in all of them and he told me to hop on any or all of them go out in the field and try any funtion i wanted.he would also gladly hook up any implement he had.they sold me all the way around.i know i have over worked the front end loder with the grapple but it lifts some serious logs.only issue i have with the Mahindra i have is the reverse is slower than i am used to but it has kept me out of costly trouble a few times so i am somewhat thankful for it.i couldn't be happier and highly recommend them.anyone in the southern New England area is welcome to come check mine out and give it a spin.PM or email me if you like.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Dealers*



hornett224 said:


> it was actually my favorite for years.my neighbor growing up as a kid in Metamora Michigan bought one when i was too young to remember.i'd say late 70's early 80's.i bet he still has it.he did last time i was there in the late 90's.well,it was my favorite until i got the Mahindra.
> 
> JD is a good tractor but they have gone the way of Harley Davidson.arrogance with old school technology.i looked at one that was as close to the Mahindra as i could get.it still didn't stack up,was narrower and taller,and was $10k more.that is a lot of attachment money and fuel.i actually wouldn't have bought it anyway because they screwed me over in the early 90's on a new commercial mower that was a POS. i looked at them just out of curiosity.Kubota and NH were about the same as JD attitude wise.i waited in the showroom for 45 minutes and no one came out to talk to me.they were also a Stihl dealer and had great prices on chain so i bought some RSC at the parts counter and left. at a later date i stopped there for a buddy to pick up a ballast box for his Kubota and i told them what happened and it cost them a sale.they seemed confused.
> 
> also,JD wouldn't let me test drive their unit.another dumb sales approach IMO.the Mahindra dealer was on an old farm.keys were in all of them and he told me to hop on any or all of them go out in the field and try any funtion i wanted.he would also gladly hook up any implement he had.they sold me all the way around.i know i have over worked the front end loder with the grapple but it lifts some serious logs.only issue i have with the Mahindra i have is the reverse is slower than i am used to but it has kept me out of costly trouble a few times so i am somewhat thankful for it.i couldn't be happier and highly recommend them.anyone in the southern New England area is welcome to come check mine out and give it a spin.PM or email me if you like.



If you dont get good seervice,.go some where else,...,.on the other hand You might make a life long mistake,.....Paitance is a vertiue,..Eric


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 17, 2008)

*my step dad bought a 2 year old MF with 250 hours.*



NC Firewood said:


> I'd rather have a 30 yr. old IH with 6000+ hrs. than anything comming off the assembly line today. Don't worry about new paint, think reliability and HP per dollar. Also, I strongly doubt any rice tractors will ever hold their value to American iron if you ever wanted to sell. I'm sure some overseas manufactures can produce "quality" but how many proven hrs. do they have? Sounds like a MF 135 diesel would be right up your alley. There are still some good 1010's out there. Why do you think IH ever went bust? They built a product that never broke.



he bought it from the dealer who bought it back from some retired dentist gentleman farmer. what a pile.we have welded and braced the loader arms more times than i can remember.clutch never worked right after being replaced.it's a gutless turd and has had constant mechanical failures.we have more time repairing it than using it.he ranted about not buying a ricer Kubota like i told him to.if he had listened he would have been working instead of fixing.

i think if you look you will notice Kubota resale prices are right up there.everyone said that asian tractors were just a fad and wouldn't last here when Kubota came on the scene decades ago.kinda like toyota and honda cars wouldn't be around long either.where is toyota in sales these days?


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 17, 2008)

*one of my best friends has a JD 4600.*



cabinman said:


> If you dont get good seervice,.go some where else,...,.on the other hand You might make a life long mistake,.....Paitance is a vertiue,..Eric



it is a beast no doubt.they did screw up on the front steering linkage and they know it.it failed in the middle of a job.none of our local CT,Mass,RI,or NY dealers had the part in stock.it's not like this is a rural section of the US.fortunately a industrial JD dealer in Springfield VT had the part.guys here couldn't even look it up.we took the drive and got the part.got it going again and finished the job.

if you ever need parts for a JD,the guys in Springfield VT are top notch.they went above and beyond.they are of I-91 ,exit 7 go west,they are on the right.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 17, 2008)

*d g Equipment*



hornett224 said:


> it is a beast no doubt.they did screw up on the front steering linkage and they know it.it failed in the middle of a job.none of our local CT,Mass,RI,or NY dealers had the part in stock.it's not like this is a rural section of the US.fortunately a industrial JD dealer in Springfield VT had the part.guys here couldn't even look it up.we took the drive and got the part.got it going again and finished the job.
> 
> if you ever need parts for a JD,the guys in Springfield VT are top notch.they went above and beyond.they are of I-91 ,exit 7 go west,they are on the right.



Our local D&g equipment is the best,...They are all Green,. but serve all colors well,...NO one is as good as d&g equipment Williamston,..


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 17, 2008)

*i have no idea where you are.*



cabinman said:


> Our local D&g equipment is the best,...They are all Green,. but serve all colors well,...NO one is as good as d&g equipment Williamston,..



but a good dealer is priceless.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 17, 2008)

*48895*



hornett224 said:


> but a good dealer is priceless.



willamston mich


----------



## sawyerDave (Apr 17, 2008)

cabinman said:


> What??? KUBOTA THE KING,.... IS PRODUCED BY KUBOTA, AND, ONLY KUBOTA, EVERY ONE ELSE IS A CHEAP WANNA BE,.. Eric,..



Making a blanket statement like this is as bad as stereotyping, I have a neighbor who just sold one of the newer Kubotas, which I would classify as a lemon! Kubota used to make a good tractor, the new ones are crap, they are living off their name!


----------



## czar800 (Apr 17, 2008)

IMO I would get a old ford, something like a 3000, there one good tractor. 
for the money your going to spend you can pick up one put a loader on it and a BH, brush hog and still have less money and you will have i better tractor.


----------



## czar800 (Apr 17, 2008)

sawyerDave said:


> Making a blanket statement like this is as bad as stereotyping, I have a neighbor who just sold one of the newer Kubotas, which I would classify as a lemon! Kubota used to make a good tractor, the new ones are crap, they are living off their name!




+1 there not cheap to overhaul. The motor in our skid loader went and we stop short off replacing everything and had 2600.00 in it and then the "NEW" head we got was so bad it ate a head gasket. So we took it to a shop and he said it was so far out that he couldn' believe they sold junk like that.



I can do a good overhaul on a IH1066 and put more new parts in it and have less money. ITS VERY HARD TO BET THE OLD TRACTORS


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 17, 2008)

sawyerDave said:


> Making a blanket statement like this is as bad as stereotyping, I have a neighbor who just sold one of the newer Kubotas, which I would classify as a lemon! Kubota used to make a good tractor, the new ones are crap, they are living off their name!



No, kubota is making a living from a great tractor. Your neighbor had a lemon? Sh#t happens in every make and model of everything made and sold from cars to tractors to anything else. Your statement aint no better then his.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 17, 2008)

czar800 said:


> +1 there not cheap to overhaul. The motor in our skid loader went and we stop short off replacing everything and had 2600.00 in it and then the "NEW" head we got was so bad it ate a head gasket. So we took it to a shop and he said it was so far out that he couldn' believe they sold junk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I can do a good overhaul on a IH1066 and put more new parts in it and have less money. ITS VERY HARD TO BET THE OLD TRACTORS



I have an IH backhoe, biggest piece of shi# ever made with most parts for it discontinued and out of stock. 1971 model. Its not hard to beat the old tractors at all. The mind set that older is better is so flawed.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 17, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Theres alota talk about cheap tractors here,. AND most of them are JUNK tractrs, If you plan on WORKING them,..IF you want a Quality tractor Kubota is the one,...New Holland is a joke, Jd is a copy, of what ever,.. Kubota is the REAL thing,. Eric



Ignorance must be bliss.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawyerDave (Apr 17, 2008)

eric_271 said:


> No, kubota is making a living from a great tractor. Your neighbor had a lemon? Sh#t happens in every make and model of everything made and sold from cars to tractors to anything else. Your statement aint no better then his.


Other than the first sentence, you are merely repeating exactly what I said, which makes you worse than Hitler, LOL
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 17, 2008)

sawyerDave said:


> Other than the first sentence, you are merely repeating exactly what I said, which makes you worse than Hitler, LOL
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Hitler aint got sh#t on me pardner.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 17, 2008)

*My appoligezes*

I did make a Blanket statment, Which was wrong,..Thinking more clearily now It was almost racest,..And I appoligise,..Good is Good Bad is Bad, And LEMONS are Lemons,.. With all that said,.. KUBOTA is KING,..NO offence Intended, Eric


----------



## cabinman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ill Bet*



eric_271 said:


> Ignorance must be bliss.:hmm3grin2orange:



Iam not a betin man ,..but, Id bet, U


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 18, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Iam not a betin man ,..but, Id bet, U



You could have bet me on the Memphis/KU game, are you glad you diden't?


----------



## NC Firewood (Apr 18, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> he bought it from the dealer who bought it back from some retired dentist gentleman farmer. what a pile.we have welded and braced the loader arms more times than i can remember.clutch never worked right after being replaced.it's a gutless turd and has had constant mechanical failures.we have more time repairing it than using it.he ranted about not buying a ricer Kubota like i told him to.if he had listened he would have been working instead of fixing.
> 
> i think if you look you will notice Kubota resale prices are right up there.everyone said that asian tractors were just a fad and wouldn't last here when Kubota came on the scene decades ago.kinda like toyota and honda cars wouldn't be around long either.where is toyota in sales these days?



Mechanical failure can be attributed to two things, defective parts or operator error. Not every machine is going to come out bullet proof. I'm not trying to sound bias toward American iron I'm just talking from experience. I base my opion on proven true "work" hrs. on a machine. I don't mean pulling the woodsplitter around or a trailer with yard debris. My grandad's got a handlebar snapper from the revolutionary war that will do that. We farm roughly 80 acres of flue cured tobacco, 600+acres of soybeans and wheat, and approx. 8 acres of watermelon. Nothing I own has less than 3000 hrs. and newer than 92'. We still "daily" use tractors from the 50's-60's including Super A's, M's, and MF 285. I promise the snot has been run out of every piece of machinery. Give yourself a gut check, take a 35 hp kubota or comperable ricer and put a set of bottom plows on it. (Do those tractors have 3 point hitches?) Better yet, a 7 tine gigger. Knock old school all you want, keep plastic fenders and computer controlled everything away from me. Keep it simple, easy to service, it will out live you. Not being arrogant but we'll put more hrs. on a tractor in a year than some might see in a lifetime. Guess it takes longer to rack hrs. when you just scrap driveways and bushog w/ a finishing mower.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Got that*



NC Firewood said:


> Mechanical failure can be attributed to two things, defective parts or operator error. Not every machine is going to come out bullet proof. I'm not trying to sound bias toward American iron I'm just talking from experience. I base my opion on proven true "work" hrs. on a machine. I don't mean pulling the woodsplitter around or a trailer with yard debris. My grandad's got a handlebar snapper from the revolutionary war that will do that. We farm roughly 80 acres of flue cured tobacco, 600+acres of soybeans and wheat, and approx. 8 acres of watermelon. Nothing I own has less than 3000 hrs. and newer than 92'. We still "daily" use tractors from the 50's-60's including Super A's, M's, and MF 285. I promise the snot has been run out of every piece of machinery. Give yourself a gut check, take a 35 hp kubota or comperable ricer and put a set of bottom plows on it. (Do those tractors have 3 point hitches?) Better yet, a 7 tine gigger. Knock old school all you want, keep plastic fenders and computer controlled everything away from me. Keep it simple, easy to service, it will out live you. Not being arrogant but we'll put more hrs. on a tractor in a year than some might see in a lifetime. Guess it takes longer to rack hrs. when you just scrap driveways and bushog w/ a finishing mower.



Iam still lookin for a super A, I have the M and the H farmall,..My best / favorite/ latest memory of the M was workin 80 acres, with a 12 ft disc harrow, with the M, Today its 50 plus foot tillers and satilite steering,.The real / OK, the best tractors back then were the M farmall, 560 International, and of course, the 4020 John Deere, And that hasent changed,.I will concede,..There are other great ones as well,,..Eric


----------



## NC Firewood (Apr 18, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Iam still lookin for a super A, I have the M and the H farmall,..My best / favorite/ latest memory of the M was workin 80 acres, with a 12 ft disc harrow, with the M, Today its 50 plus foot tillers and satilite steering,.The real / OK, the best tractors back then were the M farmall, 560 International, and of course, the 4020 John Deere, And that hasent changed,.I will concede,..There are other great ones as well,,..Eric



I'm a big heavy IH fan, give me 1086-1486 snub nose w/ turbo whine. Thank God someone on here knows about american muscle. What do you think built this country, what logged this nation over, what farmed the food for the world...American Iron. Red blood, over built, ridgid machinery, plain and simple.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 18, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Iam still lookin for a super A, I have the M and the H farmall,..My best / favorite/ latest memory of the M was workin 80 acres, with a 12 ft disc harrow, with the M, Today its 50 plus foot tillers and satilite steering,.The real / OK, the best tractors back then were the M farmall, 560 International, and of course, the 4020 John Deere, And that hasent changed,.I will concede,..There are other great ones as well,,..Eric



Wow, we seem to agree on tractor choices Eric, I like the 460/560 also. I have one I bought a couple years ago (560 gas) I'd like to find a motor for it, but I think the older tractors have a good price to hp ratio!! Unfortunatly the 460/560 was a major flop when they were first produced they had a weak bull gear that would break, IH set up tents to repair these flawed tractors.After they were fixed they were a nice tractor, unfortunatly I guess a lot of IH people turned green because of that, it is said that the 460/560 is the reason IH has been lacking since! You can tell if the 4/560 was fixed if it has a triangle notch in the serial tag, I think it affected the 59'-early 60' models. Also I believe they were the first 6 cyl tractor IH made.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 18, 2008)

NC Firewood said:


> I'm a big heavy IH fan, give me 1086-1486 snub nose w/ turbo whine. Thank God someone on here knows about american muscle. What do you think built this country, what logged this nation over, what farmed the food for the world...American Iron. Red blood, over built, ridgid machinery, plain and simple.



My G707 miniapolis would pull a 6 bottom plow pretty good. Fine old tractor but it was what it was. The future is here and so are better tractors. I wont let my self get hung up on who builds it. I will take a new jap built 4 will drive any day of the week and get more done compared to the good old tractors of yester year. After useing a 4 wheel drive tractor I find 2 wheel drive to be pretty useless. If and I say if there is an american built 4x4 in the class I am looking at that can come close to the kubota in build and dependability I would not have a problem buying it. Around here if your tractor dont burn 200 gallons of fuel a day you really dont have any muscle at all.


----------



## jags (Apr 18, 2008)

I will throw my hat in the ring with the old iron. For a small loader tractor (and backhoe) I have found the 580CK Case, an unbeatable tractor. Mind you, this is not a 3 point pto tractor (although it can be), but an industrial loader, that can't be broke with a heavy hoe on the back of it. Traction is not an issue with the weight the back wheels are carrying, you NEVER get stuck because you are carrying your own extraction machine with you (the hoe) and the loader can lift things that are beyond most INDUSTRIAL needs. It is a relatively small tractor at about 40-45 hp, but with the forward/reverse shuttle and converter, I will match it's "small tractor" loader capabilities to anything built. Its a 1964 with 4000 hrs. Yes thats 4000. A nice used one can be had for under $7000 and a really nice one can be had for under $10,000. It will literally "toss" a pickup around like a toy (had to do it just for fun)

If you have a need for parts, they are readily available (engine has been re-sleeved once). For loader work, if you have ever used a machine that has a shuttle (forward/reverse) you will never want to jump on a geared machine again. For those of you that do not know what a shuttle is: the tractor has 4 gears (1 thru 4), Select the gear (speed/power) that is correct for the job. Forward and reverse directions are changed by a lever at the steering wheel (like turn signals). Just my opinion of course, and this is not in response to needs of pulling equipment (mower, plow, etc.) but in response to loader tractors.

Edit: I also have a 1939 VC case (woods belly mower), a 1942 (I think) DC case and a 1954 VAC case for the mower pulling stuff. If they only had hour meters..........I'm sure it would be impressive.


----------



## czar800 (Apr 18, 2008)

This Old "junk" Will see 350 plus acres in a couple of weeks and its farm that or more for years!!! That 856 and 1026 are 1960 something and I would take the old Vs. new any day!!! The light switch shorted out the other day on thhe 856 and burned most of the wiring of and it took about 3-4 hr too rewire the whole tractor. Tell me how long it would take to do that on a "New" tractor. The other thing when it shorted out I still was able to start it with a screwdriver, Tell me you can do that on a "NEW" one with all them safety switches electric fuel pumps....... You get what I'am saying!!! The old just don't stop running..
I love them 560, we had a 560 diesel with a turbo and it ran 96hp.. would still have it but my pap got off it one day and did't set the brake and well need I say more...tell me in 40 plus years the "NEW" of today will be as good as the "OLD" of today! in 40 years I bet i could still farm with these tractors.....
The tin work was off in the picture to rewire it.. OOO what a job ( NOT )


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 18, 2008)

czar my first thoughts are if 350 acers is all you are farming and you tilled that same ground last year that soil has not had enough time to get tight and put any wear on ''your old junk''. Could be thats why its still rolling.  Here is a pic of my 1971 IH 3500 series a. I paid $500 for this old ho and I feel like I'm still getting f#cked. Give me the new iron any day.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Apr 18, 2008)

eric_271 said:


> czar my first thoughts are if 350 acers is all you are farming and you tilled that same ground last year that soil has not had enough time to get tight and put any wear on ''your old junk''. Could be thats why its still rolling.  Here is a pic of my 1971 IH 3500 series a. I paid $500 for this old ho and I feel like I'm still getting f#cked. Give me the new iron any day.



I will give you your $500 back if you want out from under it.


----------



## czar800 (Apr 18, 2008)

gtstang462002 said:


> I will give you your $500 back if you want out from under it.




+1


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 18, 2008)

NC Firewood said:


> I base my opion on proven true "work" hrs. on a machine. I don't mean pulling the woodsplitter around or a trailer with yard debris. .......Guess it takes longer to rack hrs. when you just scrap driveways and bushog w/ a finishing mower.



May we therefore assume you don't count among your closest friends too many "Gentlemen Farmers".


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 18, 2008)

gtstang462002 said:


> I will give you your $500 back if you want out from under it.



I have an old saying ''an old ho is better then no ho'' and I was offered $7000 for it. $7000 wont make a dent in the new iron I want so I'm stuck with it I guess and should be happy. Its a work horse but high maintenance and what parts that can be had come at a high cost. Other parts just cant be found any more. A company I worked for had retired it. I asked the owner of the company what he would take for it and he complained about property taxes coming up and that he would take $500 for it just to get rid of it. So now I just have more junk but it is pretty handy junk.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Obvisouly*



eric_271 said:


> My G707 miniapolis would pull a 6 bottom plow pretty good. Fine old tractor but it was what it was. The future is here and so are better tractors. I wont let my self get hung up on who builds it. I will take a new jap built 4 will drive any day of the week and get more done compared to the good old tractors of yester year. After useing a 4 wheel drive tractor I find 2 wheel drive to be pretty useless. If and I say if there is an american built 4x4 in the class I am looking at that can come close to the kubota in build and dependability I would not have a problem buying it. Around here if your tractor dont burn 200 gallons of fuel a day you really dont have any muscle at all.



YOU are obviouly limited In more ways than one,..If you cant keep a farmall m workin, or the 560,..and even the JD 4020,..And you want a new tractor,...Good luck,..You will be paying the dealer or some one to come out and tell you that you are not sitting right on the seat,..AND thats why the little startie thingy dosent work,...You are obvisouly a inexperinced tractor opperator and dont have a clue, when you think a two wheel drive tractor is useless,...Theres the clue, You dont know how to get a 2 wheel drive to work for you, WHY? because you cant figure it out,....Eric


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> YOU are obviouly limited In more ways than one,..If you cant keep a farmall m workin, or the 560,..and even the JD 4020,..And you want a new tractor,...Good luck,..You will be paying the dealer or some one to come out and tell you that you are not sitting right on the seat,..AND thats why the little startie thingy dosent work,...You are obvisouly a inexperinced tractor opperator and dont have a clue, when you think a two wheel drive tractor is useless,...Theres the clue, You dont know how to get a 2 wheel drive to work for you, WHY? because you cant figure it out,....Eric



Put the bottle down, you have had way too much.:jawdrop:


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Really*



eric_271 said:


> Put the bottle down, you have had way too much.:jawdrop:



PUT THE SEAT DOWN, GIRL,


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Wow, we seem to agree on tractor choices Eric, I like the 460/560 also. I have one I bought a couple years ago (560 gas) I'd like to find a motor for it, but I think the older tractors have a good price to hp ratio!! Unfortunatly the 460/560 was a major flop when they were first produced they had a weak bull gear that would break, IH set up tents to repair these flawed tractors.After they were fixed they were a nice tractor, unfortunatly I guess a lot of IH people turned green because of that, it is said that the 460/560 is the reason IH has been lacking since! You can tell if the 4/560 was fixed if it has a triangle notch in the serial tag, I think it affected the 59'-early 60' models. Also I believe they were the first 6 cyl tractor IH made.



NO,... they made atleast one before that ,...IT was the W6,..The big brother to the W4, Eric


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Wow, we seem to agree on tractor choices Eric, I like the 460/560 also. I have one I bought a couple years ago (560 gas) I'd like to find a motor for it, but I think the older tractors have a good price to hp ratio!! Unfortunatly the 460/560 was a major flop when they were first produced they had a weak bull gear that would break, IH set up tents to repair these flawed tractors.After they were fixed they were a nice tractor, unfortunatly I guess a lot of IH people turned green because of that, it is said that the 460/560 is the reason IH has been lacking since! You can tell if the 4/560 was fixed if it has a triangle notch in the serial tag, I think it affected the 59'-early 60' models. Also I believe they were the first 6 cyl tractor IH made.



NO,... they made atleast one before that ,...IT was the W6,..The big brother to the W4, As far as the flop of the 60 series Ive never heard of it,.We still have the one we bought new in 1960, and never repaired the bad rearend you speak of,.. Eric


----------



## gink595 (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> NO,... they made atleast one before that ,...IT was the W6,..The big brother to the W4, As far as the flop of the 60 series Ive never heard of it,.We still have the one we bought new in 1960, and never repaired the bad rearend you speak of,.. Eric



If you ever go to a book store or something, look for Interantional books, I have read the same thing in several different books marking the history of these machines, it was also in a article in Red Power magazine, I'm sure there are things on the net also, if you care enough to look!! Yeah a lot of machines never were worked hard enough for them to ever break, and alot were fixed before leaving the factory, I have a 59' early serial number, and mine never was fixed according to the serial tag. It for sure is well documented the fault they had with these rear ends.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 19, 2008)

Eric, Here is an article I just found, quickley, on the subject. I'll see If I can find a better one.
http://www.livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe50s/machines_02.html


----------



## gink595 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll just C&P this article save ya some reading. This is out of wikipedia.

"In July of 1958, IH started a major campaign to introduce a new line of tractors that many dealers hoped would turn around slumping sales. At the Hinsdale, Illinois Testing Farm, IH entertained over 12,000 dealers from over 25 countries. IH showed off their new "60" series of tractors: including the big, first of their kind, six-cylinder 460 and 560 tractors. But the joy of the new line of tractors was short lived. One of the first events that would eventually lead to the downfall of IH presented itself in 1959. In June of that year, IH recalled the 460, 560, and 660 tractors: final drive components had failed. IH, who wanted to be the first big-power manufacturer, had failed to drastically update the final drives on the new six-cylinder tractors. These final drives were essentially unchanged from 1939 and would fail rapidly under the stress of the more powerful 60-series engines. IH's competitors took advantage of the recall, and IH would lose customers in the ensuing months[3], with many customers moving to John Deere's New Generation of Power tractors introduced in 1960."


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*reading*



gink595 said:


> I'll just C&P this article save ya some reading. This is out of wikipedia.
> 
> "In July of 1958, IH started a major campaign to introduce a new line of tractors that many dealers hoped would turn around slumping sales. At the Hinsdale, Illinois Testing Farm, IH entertained over 12,000 dealers from over 25 countries. IH showed off their new "60" series of tractors: including the big, first of their kind, six-cylinder 460 and 560 tractors. But the joy of the new line of tractors was short lived. One of the first events that would eventually lead to the downfall of IH presented itself in 1959. In June of that year, IH recalled the 460, 560, and 660 tractors: final drive components had failed. IH, who wanted to be the first big-power manufacturer, had failed to drastically update the final drives on the new six-cylinder tractors. These final drives were essentially unchanged from 1939 and would fail rapidly under the stress of the more powerful 60-series engines. IH's competitors took advantage of the recall, and IH would lose customers in the ensuing months[3], with many customers moving to John Deere's New Generation of Power tractors introduced in 1960."



Thanks gink,...Iam still reading,..But I will gurantee you the 560 and brothers were not the first 6 cyl engines built by IH, The W6 and others ,.were made prior to the 560 tractor,..Thanks for posting,...Eric


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 19, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Tractor wars!
> 
> If you guys don't tone it down a bit we are going to have to move this thread to the political forum. LOL.



LOL


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Thanks gink,...Iam still reading,..But I will gurantee you the 560 and brothers were not the first 6 cyl engines built by IH, The W6 and others ,.were made prior to the 560 tractor,..Thanks for posting,...Eric



Judging by some of your other post if it does not read the way you want it to you will rewrite history any way.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2008)

gink595 said:


> I'll just C&P this article save ya some reading. This is out of wikipedia.



Wikipedia is worthless.


----------



## saxman (Apr 19, 2008)

As for as 6cyl International tractors go I think the earliest you will find is the WK40, it was made in the mid 30's and used a 6 cyl International truck engine, they had the 3 diamond emblem cast in the block. These were big standard tractors, there was a diesel version available in 4 cyl it was the WD40. Please check your reference books and see if I am wrong. I have had old iron myself, H Farmal, A John Deere, and a 880 Oliver. They were all fun to restore and keep running BUT to get out and mow or garden with I will take my L3830 Kubota any day of the week. You can work it hard and maybe make it burn 1 gallon/hour, can't say that about the Oliver or the others.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> We still have the one we bought new in 1960, and never repaired the bad rearend you speak of,.. Eric



You say you bought a new one, just curious what did it cost than? Was it the beast IH hoped it would be back then. Is it a gas or diesel, A guy I know, he collects tractors as if they were toys, he has the LP, gas and diesel, 460 and 560. Thats where I fell in love with the 60 series, I think they are one of the most attractive tractors IH made back then.


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Nah*



eric_271 said:


> Judging by some of your other post if it does not read the way you want it to you will rewrite history any way.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



History is history And Ignorance is ignorant,..Some people dont know how to opperate heavy equipment Properly, And dont know how to get along with older equipment,.You would probably starve to DEATH, If your microwave took a ####,..Apprently you never WORKED the older tractors, Every thing has its place, No doubt the new tractors are easy on the fuel, But hard on the wallet,When they break When you get some experince opperating tractors, you will find the two wheel drive tractors vary usefull, and friendly to use and keep running, Do you know what steering breaks are??? How are they workin for you on the 4wds??? Trying to tell a JD 4020 owner that his tractor isnt cutting it, showes your inexperince in tractors, Eric


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> History is history And Ignorance is ignorant,. Eric



Being you have a monopoly on both I really cant argue that.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> History is history And Ignorance is ignorant,..Some people dont know how to opperate heavy equipment Properly, And dont know how to get along with older equipment,.You would probably starve to DEATH, If your microwave took a ####,..Apprently you never WORKED the older tractors, Every thing has its place, No doubt the new tractors are easy on the fuel, But hard on the wallet,When they break When you get some experince opperating tractors, you will find the two wheel drive tractors vary usefull, and friendly to use and keep running, Do you know what steering breaks are??? How are they workin for you on the 4wds??? Trying to tell a JD 4020 owner that his tractor isnt cutting it, showes your inexperince in tractors, Eric



Well obviously Eric hasn't starved to death yet, so his microwave must still be operating. 


I might suggest that your over zealous rejection of the many obvious benefits that modern technology has brought to many products, including tractors, only reinforces your statement "Ignorance is ignorant".


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*technoligy*



Hugenpoet said:


> Well obviously Eric hasn't starved to death yet, so his microwave must still be operating.
> 
> 
> I might suggest that your over zealous rejection of the many obvious benefits that modern technology has brought to many products, including tractors, only reinforces your statement "Ignorance is ignorant".



Well your right hes still typing, Microwave must be workin ,..I love the new things like the cell phones, the web, microwaves,.digital cameras, ETC,..But you are like him, You wouldent servive without them. Iam all pro, technoligy, We have tractors that steer themselves via the satilite,... Iam old school tho and dont see how people like you will servive if you lose power for more than a couple days,...Eric


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Question ?*



Hugenpoet said:


> Well obviously Eric hasn't starved to death yet, so his microwave must still be operating.
> 
> 
> I might suggest that your over zealous rejection of the many obvious benefits that modern technology has brought to many products, including tractors, only reinforces your statement "Ignorance is ignorant".



Have you even ever opperated a tractor,? Sompthing tells me,... No, Eric


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Have you even ever opperated a tractor,? Sompthing tells me,... No, Eric




Firstly, I'm not Eric, he's the other guy you were making unfounded presumptive statements about. 

Secondly, I have operated a tractor, so "Sompthing" must not be whispering the right answers into your ear. If you had taken the time to read my profile you would have seen it mentioned. However, while I own a Kubota M7040 and virtually all conceivable attachments, I am the first to admit that I have this tractor as a convenience (TOY) rather than a necessity. I do not chose to make my living by farming-that is my choice, and that is my business. If you chose to use a combination of old and new technology to do whatever it is that you do, then that is your choice, and that is your business.

However, when you chose to denegrate people because they hold a position contrary to yours or because they don't chose to utilize what they, and many others perceived to be, antiquated equipment, then I believe you are only displaying what you described as "Ignorance is ignorant."


----------



## cabinman (Apr 19, 2008)

*First things first*



Hugenpoet said:


> Firstly, I'm not Eric, he's the other guy you were making unfounded presumptive statements about.
> 
> Secondly, I have operated a tractor, so "Sompthing" must not be whispering the right answers into your ear. If you had taken the time to read my profile you would have seen it mentioned. However, while I own a Kubota M7040 and virtually all conceivable attachments, I am the first to admit that I have this tractor as a convenience (TOY) rather than a necessity. I do not chose to make my living by farming-that is my choice, and that is my business. If you chose to use a combination of old and new technology to do whatever it is that you do, then that is your choice, and that is your business.
> 
> However, when you chose to denegrate people because they hold a position contrary to yours or because they don't chose to utilize what they, and many others perceived to be, antiquated equipment, then I believe you are only displaying what you described as "Ignorance is ignorant."


 No one is whispering things here,. except you,..If you took the time to read you would Know Iam ERIC and signed off that way,.RE read it,.....As far as This post goes YOU are the one that wants to argue the point with me,..Right Clown?,,, Did I come banging on your door?..You are choosing to ,..Reading carefully here,..denegrate,... Iam not sure what that means, But Iam sure that It means were not on the same page,. Only some one makin a statement like 271 has will I question there experince, Not the fact that it is old, But what it is capable of doing, effectivaly, That takes experince, Thats why you struggle with the older stuff, You have to think to make it work properly, Or should I say have some experince in doing so, For your sake I hope the power dosent go out,..Eric


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 20, 2008)

cabinman said:


> No one is whispering things here,. except you,..If you took the time to read you would Know Iam ERIC and signed off that way,.RE read it,.....As far as This post goes YOU are the one that wants to argue the point with me,..Right Clown?,,, Did I come banging on your door?..You are choosing to ,..Reading carefully here,..denegrate,... Iam not sure what that means, But Iam sure that It means were not on the same page,. Only some one makin a statement like 271 has will I question there experince, Not the fact that it is old, But what it is capable of doing, effectivaly, That takes experince, Thats why you struggle with the older stuff, You have to think to make it work properly, Or should I say have some experince in doing so, For your sake I hope the power dosent go out,..Eric



LOL No struggling here pardner. I started operating tractors when I was 10 and still do + much larger equipment. I have torn down and rebuilt a lot of it also. I'm at an age where I find the ez, smoothness, and speed of the new iron to out weigh any'' disadvantages'' of the old. Unlike you I would rather work the tractor then it work me. Old tractors are neat as hell but they are yesterdays technology and there are newer and better out there. Do you know what a 1936 IH F20 is? My dad started me out on that one. Please dont question my experiance.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 8, 2008)

avalancher said:


> I have been looking for a good tractor, and noticed the Nortrac tractors in the Northern Tool catalog. Price is very attractive, you can get a 4wd 20 hp diesel tractor with a loader and a box blade for 9K, and I am considering a purchase. Anyone know anything about these things? I called Northern tools, they tell me that they build them here in the states and supply the parts themselves, none of my local dealers carry their parts which makes me a little hesitant. Anyone got one or know anyone that does?


 My 2008 Kubota 2800 29hp 4wd tractor is the single best investment i've ever made ed. It's got a loader on front plus, ive got a box w ripper teeth, trencher, pto driven stump ginder, bush hog, boom pole, skidding tongs and did i say 4wd? Yes and i got all that for just over 20k! That's 5k under a diesel walk behind stumper that is limited to just stumps! 

Oh i must mention that Kubota is THE ONLY MFR THAT MAKES THEIR TRACTOR AND ENGINES, AND THEY DO THAT IN GEORGIA! Looked at buyin a Cub Cadet and the body and frame is chinese with a mitsubishi diesel and caterpillar badges on the mitsu engine! What in the stuffing is that? Went to John Deere and they had chinese yanmar engines, and i wouldn't be caught anywhere on a yanmar driven deere! But, the reliability of a Kubota is unmeasurable and i've had nary a problem. It shows every day, does the work of many and never gets tired!


----------



## avalancher (May 9, 2008)

The politics and hassliing on this board amazes me at times. I asked a simple question (okay, simple in my mind) and this subject has turned into a full blown out war on who knows best on operating a tractor, which brand will last until the next ice age, etc.
 
Well, thanks to everyone for their input! I have been tossing around the idea of a larger tractor than what i have(right now I have a large Husky garden tractor) that could do some lifting, heavy towing, etc and your responses have been an echo of what I truly believed deep down. I am not fond of buying cheap tools unless they are a one time use type of deal, but of coarse a tractor does not fall into that catagory.
I guess I was secretly hoping that the northern tools tractors might be a rebadge of a good tractor, and because of the volume that NT buys, might end up being a good deal.
I have been spending a little time scouting the local tractor dealers, but the deals are not to be had. I found a few tractors under the 10 grand level, but they were wore out trash. I dont want to spend 10K and then another 5K on repairs. I guess its time to scout out of our local area!


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

avalancher said:


> The politics and hassliing on this board amazes me at times. I asked a simple question (okay, simple in my mind) and this subject has turned into a full blown out war on who knows best on operating a tractor, which brand will last until the next ice age, etc.
> 
> Well, thanks to everyone for their input! I have been tossing around the idea of a larger tractor than what i have(right now I have a large Husky garden tractor) that could do some lifting, heavy towing, etc and your responses have been an echo of what I truly believed deep down. I am not fond of buying cheap tools unless they are a one time use type of deal, but of coarse a tractor does not fall into that catagory.
> I guess I was secretly hoping that the northern tools tractors might be a rebadge of a good tractor, and because of the volume that NT buys, might end up being a good deal.
> I have been spending a little time scouting the local tractor dealers, but the deals are not to be had. I found a few tractors under the 10 grand level, but they were wore out trash. I dont want to spend 10K and then another 5K on repairs. I guess its time to scout out of our local area!




I know that this has been discussed here already, but a older John Deere, International and may others can be had at a decent price, For 5K you can get a very nice restored tractor that is 50-60 HP have a real heavy 3pt setup and Hydralics. Parts are very avaliable and affordable, you just have to find sources, but once you get connected you are set. Be careful of what you buy make sure you look it over and have a chance to operate it. You never know it might end up being more than just a "Tractor" to ya maybe a fun hobby. These tractors forged our way back than, they are outdated by todays farm tractors but still make great utility tractors for Hobby farms. Thats my 10 cents, my 2 cents was free!!opcorn:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 9, 2008)

avalancher said:


> The politics and hassliing on this board amazes me at times. I asked a simple question (okay, simple in my mind) and this subject has turned into a full blown out war on who knows best on operating a tractor, which brand will last until the next ice age, etc.
> 
> Well, thanks to everyone for their input! I have been tossing around the idea of a larger tractor than what i have(right now I have a large Husky garden tractor) that could do some lifting, heavy towing, etc and your responses have been an echo of what I truly believed deep down. I am not fond of buying cheap tools unless they are a one time use type of deal, but of coarse a tractor does not fall into that catagory.
> I guess I was secretly hoping that the northern tools tractors might be a rebadge of a good tractor, and because of the volume that NT buys, might end up being a good deal.
> I have been spending a little time scouting the local tractor dealers, but the deals are not to be had. I found a few tractors under the 10 grand level, but they were wore out trash. I dont want to spend 10K and then another 5K on repairs. I guess its time to scout out of our local area!



Ed, get in touch with a good friend of mine, Chris Hinchey- Sales Coordinator at Tri-County Power Equipment, Jefferson City(865-475-6025). I've bought lots from him and was there yesterday and he's got at least 30 tractors that are nice pre owned units, some newer and some older! He's reliable, honest, and professional. Tell him i sent you. Also check out tractor house mag publication. It's free at the Newport farmers co-op!


----------



## Marc (May 9, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> chinese yanmar engines



Isn't Yanmar Japanese?

Anyway, shiet there's a lot of needless bickering going on here. This is almost as bad as some of the Ford v Chevy or Import v Domestic threads I've read on other sites.

So I've used fairly extensively both old US and new... well... newer Japanese tractors. My father owned (and still does) a Kubota... I think it's an L285? DT 4WD w/ a loader which we've used to plow, rototill, bush cut and haul wood for the better part of 20 years. It's had almost no problems... well there was the minor inconvenience of have the front wheel shatter, but apparently that was because this model was the first year they implemented 4WD, and they didn't stress relieve the wheel around the lug holes, so they were prone to that for only that year.

Other than that... solid tractor. Never touched anything else on it for 20 years. And yes, there are plenty of places that little tractor went in the woods that a big 2WD tractor would have had a prayer in. Not to mention the snow... w/o the hassle of dealing with chains.

Now the flip side... I currently own (with my father) a 1949 Farmall Super C, a 1952 Case SC, a 19 God knows what Massey Harris/unknown 4 cyl bastard child and a 1964 Massey Ferguson 85. I also used a 1950 Farmall C, a 1971 International... something (~35 hp) and a 1950 something Farmall Cub at my old job. Worked on all of them, anywhere from rewiring to some overhaul.

So... my take is, the old tractors are also extremely versatile and useful. You can't find a good sickle bar for the Kubota which is nearly indispensable on the Super C... can't beat the torque of the 85. The ground clearance is better and on the old Farmalls, with the wheels spread all the way, pretty tough to roll over (although where the draw bar is in relation to the rear axle, you want to watch that you don't go over backwards going up a hill).

The old tractors can be very reliable, but it really is dependent on the tractor and how they were maintained and if they were kept out of the weather.

I don't see the need for all the fighting... all tractors from all time periods have strengths and weaknesses... some more than others. Just gotta research and find what works best for whatever you need/want one for.


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

Ever consider a skid steer?? You can find them at a decent price and the capabilities are endless. IMO (my disclaimer for arguments sake) They will rock a utility tractors world and run circles around them


----------



## Marc (May 9, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Ever consider a skid steer?? You can find them at a decent price and the capabilities are endless. IMO (my disclaimer for arguments sake) They will rock a utility tractors world and run circles around them



... can you get them with a 3 point hitch and PTO? Their ground clearance isn't so great either, is it?


----------



## Marc (May 9, 2008)

I only mention it because I got a skid steer high pointed one time, and they're so heavy, I had a beotch of a time gettin' that mofawker pulled free.


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> ... can you get them with a 3 point hitch and PTO? Their ground clearance isn't so great either, is it?



Yes they do with a hydralic driven PTO motor. I have a lot of hours runnig a skid steer and have never needed to get pulled out. You can use your bucket to push yourself out in most situations, not saying you can't get one stuck but I have yet to do it and have been in some deep muck with it. You also can get oversized tires that will give them lots of clearance.
http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/cons...skidsteer_attachments/skidsteer_3pthitch.html

If your getting a skid steer stuck you will defiantley have been stuck long before with a little Utility with the skinny front tires. I'm not sure of the weights of the utilities but my B-cat weigh around 6000#. the only thing I hate about the bobcat is it tears the sht out of yards.


----------



## hornett224 (May 9, 2008)

*you still need the compact utility tractor.............*



gink595 said:


> Ever consider a skid steer?? You can find them at a decent price and the capabilities are endless. IMO (my disclaimer for arguments sake) They will rock a utility tractors world and run circles around them



to regrade the yard when your done with the skidsteer.

skidsteers are for construction,not treework.

plus one on the PTO.


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> skidsteers are for construction,not treework./QUOTE]
> 
> Really... drive by some nurseries sometime and see if there are any skidsteers.
> There are so many attachments for tree work for skid steers it isn't funny, lets see tree shears, grapple buckets, chippers, stump grinders, tree spades, tree grinders, tree hole diggers, planters, brush hogs and even a log splitter. And once again pto driven 3 pt. attachments. And you can rent any of these attachments. There is a reason Bobcat has a forrestry edition skidsteer. Whens the last time you seen a tree spade on the road construction crew? Don't get me wrong utility's have their place and have some advantages over a skid steer but I believe the skid steer is more bang for the buck.
> ...


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 9, 2008)

gink595 said:


> hornett224 said:
> 
> 
> > skidsteers are for construction,not treework./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 9, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Ever consider a skid steer?? You can find them at a decent price and the capabilities are endless. IMO (my disclaimer for arguments sake) They will rock a utility tractors world and run circles around them



Hmm, not gonna argue at all, but my kubota 4x4 packs a pto grinder out back and a loader up front. I regularly grind the stump and spin around and load the logs with the machine in the same sitting. If my memory serves me correct, a skid steer can only carry one tool at a time(and with having to change tools for another task). So do the math. Be safe out there man.opcorn:


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Hmm, not gonna argue at all, but my kubota 4x4 packs a pto grinder out back and a loader up front. I regularly grind the stump and spin around and load the logs with the machine in the same sitting. If my memory serves me correct, a skid steer can only carry one tool at a time(and with having to change tools for another task). So do the math. Be safe out there man.opcorn:



Of course you are correct, that is frustrating at times, but lets have race changing applications. It only takes seconds to change one out, and I have the power attachment, I don't even have to leave my seat to change attachents, flip a button and disconnect until I have to connect or discon. hydralics then it's back to it sucks... Hahaha God I'm getting lazy. But I see what your saying but do the math whens the last time it took 15 secs to change a 3 pt. attachment. Like I said earlier utilities have their place for sure I'm not against them at all.


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> gink595 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no doubt that a skid steer is an unstoppable ,versatile beast of burden, but you can do some pretty bad damage to turf if your not careful. They're great in the woods, i've pulled some mean mcguyvers on a bobcat in the woods or unimportant grass. I like my kubota tractor for the fine stuff, the r4 industrials glide across turf and get you outta mud too, and it weighs half of a skid steer. So they all have pros and cons ya know! Whatever works for you is good to go!:rockn:
> ...


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 9, 2008)

Bobcat begins to grind stump, kubota begins to grind stump. Kubota and bobcat finish around same time. Kubota immediately picks up log, loads it, and drives onto trailer to go home. Bobcat drives back out to truck and trailer and kills machine for safety's sake, gets off, unclasps quick attach loader(if he's got quick attach), gets back on machine, drives over to stump grinder, kills machine(in order to hook up hydraulic lines),gets off, hooks up attachment and lines, gets back on machine and starts the machine,drives back to the logs and begins to load,finishes loading logs, drives back out to truck and trailer, cinches machine down, and goes home. He passes other guys house that left with the tractor and guy is already home and talking to neighbor about his day. From my experience this is a pretty accurate analysis of how things go with a skid steer,however there are times that the weight of the machine and power of a skid steer can't be beat and the same can be said of many a tractor.opcorn:


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

I found one, a 3pt setup with PTO for a skid steer, Just in case I can sway anyone into thinking skidsteers are next to godliness!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-POINT-LIVE-PT...ryZ61567QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Bobcat begins to grind stump, kubota begins to grind stump. Kubota and bobcat finish around same time. Kubota immediately picks up log, loads it, and drives onto trailer to go home. Bobcat drives back out to truck and trailer and kills machine for safety's sake, gets off, unclasps quick attach loader(if he's got quick attach), gets back on machine, drives over to stump grinder, kills machine(in order to hook up hydraulic lines),gets off, hooks up attachment and lines, gets back on machine and starts the machine,drives back to the logs and begins to load,finishes loading logs, drives back out to truck and trailer, cinches machine down, and goes home. He passes other guys house that left with the tractor and guy is already home and talking to neighbor about his day. From my experience this is a pretty accurate analysis of how things go with a skid steer,however there are times that the weight of the machine and power of a skid steer can't be beat and the same can be said of many a tractor.opcorn:





Hahaha, Just want to say this is fun, no harrasing insults but fun.... See thats the problem your not bring the right equipment. I use a grapple bucket. So it goes like this:
1) load grapple and stump grinder on a trailer with grapple on machine. drive to site.
2) Throw gate down. Jump in and start (let warm up, very good practice) and then procede to grab stump grinder with grapple bucket take both attachments to the exact site.
3) Cut tree (assuming it was still standing) and buck into logs.
4) Grab all logs at once and take to load truck without ever leaving machine. Disconnect grapple and drive back to site.
5) Attach grinder. You know the drill.
5) Grind stump, bobcat beats Kubota. (I don't know)
6) Drive back to trailer and load the machine up.
7) close gate. here's the the real time saver.
8) throw 16d nails all over by Compact owners truck and haul as> home.
I haven't tried method 8 yet, but i can load a lot of stuff with a grapple bucket and never leave the cab. That to me is a time saver. Not to say you can't get a grapple for a utility but the manuverability isn't there. I loaded 11 cord of wood in a field with my truck and dump trailer in 4 hrs. and that was driving it to my house a feew mailes away. It took longer for the round trip than it did to load up. Good fun though and conversation friend!


----------



## wkpoor (May 9, 2008)

I got to jump in on this one here. Yes skid steers are fantastic and maneuverable but they have limitation too. For most people a tractor is a better all around machine even though its slower. I can use the tractor all over my property without damaging turf or field everywhere I go. Especially when the ground is soft. Skid steers can't dig worth a hoot. Been there tried that. I can put my bucket in the dirt and push it full even in tough soils. The tractor can pull heavy loads out of the woods and down the road, steers have trouble pulling. I too can switch implements quickly from the seat and only get off to couple or uncouple hoses. Plus my lift capacity is almost double all but the larger steers. My grapple alone weighs half what a 773 can lift all together. Most farm tractors weigh quite a bit more than all but the biggest steers. My tractor is 7500lbs with out a bucket or implement. I can lift a 2500lb log easily and thats in addition to the 800lb. grapple. I think the tractor has more versatility overall and can use any attachment the steer can. Its just slower at some jobs.


----------



## gink595 (May 9, 2008)

wkpoor said:


> I got to jump in on this one here. Yes skid steers are fantastic and maneuverable but they have limitation too. For most people a tractor is a better all around machine even though its slower. I can use the tractor all over my property without damaging turf or field everywhere I go. Especially when the ground is soft. Skid steers can't dig worth a hoot. Been there tried that. I can put my bucket in the dirt and push it full even in tough soils. The tractor can pull heavy loads out of the woods and down the road, steers have trouble pulling. I too can switch implements quickly from the seat and only get off to couple or uncouple hoses. Plus my lift capacity is almost double all but the larger steers. My grapple alone weighs half what a 773 can lift all together. Most farm tractors weigh quite a bit more than all but the biggest steers. My tractor is 7500lbs with out a bucket or implement. I can lift a 2500lb log easily and thats in addition to the 800lb. grapple. I think the tractor has more versatility overall and can use any attachment the steer can. Its just slower at some jobs.



Yes you have many good points, I have had many of oppurtunity to run both for extensive amounts of time. I've worked the farm and excavating thing.But obviously you don't have a 30-40 HP compact. Yes a big utility like yours takes over where the small skid steers lack- lifting capacity and pulling. There is nothing you wrote that I can argue or disagree with it's correct. My grapple weighs around 1000#'s. My total lift capacity is supposed to be 1750#'s on the 773, but will tell you for a fact it will lift more than that, just not very stable and unsafe. But you can put counter weights on it for more stability. I have a farmer friend that has a John Deere 210 LE, not sure on the HP but it is big, He actually went in with me to buy the grapple I have now. To help him because he can't get the work done like I can clearing and cleaning fence rows. We work together alot and I really do run circles around him. And he admits it he can't do as much as I can. But when it comes to moving big tree's I'd have to top them to move them where he can just pick them up and go. I have my respect for them, they have a place for sure. But compared to a Compact I just don't know...
Here's the 210 when I borrow it to mow my field. Bobcat won't do that for me!!


----------



## wkpoor (May 10, 2008)

That grapple looks like the quick claw. I looked at them before going with the BoDozer by Borford mfg. You say that weighs 1000 and it looks lighter duty than mine that weights 800.


----------



## gink595 (May 10, 2008)

No I never heard of quick claw. It's a 72" Here's a better pic. The manufacturer I can't think of the name at the moment.Some off brand made in North Carolina. I have since welded in 1/2 X 4" flat bar in the bottom to keep from little debris and logs to drop through that alone was another 100#'s to it. I believe the shipping tag had 950 on it and it was on a pallett.





Regradless it's not a light duty grapple, I've been pretty hard on it picking big rocks and such and haven't seen a hint of strees on it. It is heavy, what size is yours? if it's a 66" I can see 800#'s. Everything on mine is 1/2 steel and has gussets in the front teeth.


----------



## hornett224 (May 10, 2008)

*i'll take this on my Mahindra 3215 anyday.*

http://wrlonginc.com/

not near the turf damge of a skid steer and i can have an implement on the back.my loader capacity is 1400 at the pins and the grapple weighs about 350lbs.i also have pallet forks which work great on large logs.if i can't lift it,i get out the 395xp and make it smaller.


----------



## gink595 (May 10, 2008)

Nice pic hornett, I hear alot about tearing up grass and such, which I agree they do, but what exactley are you all doing with these things, mowing the yard. I have a lawn mower for that. If it is to gather wood and such where is this taking place? Someone's lawn. I'm just curious because that seems to be the major complaint. I use mine to assit in firewood and I don't really care about the rough fields and woods I go into. I would love to have a tractor GTG and cut some wood, that would be a learning experience for all, since I just don't get what is so great about compacts and have even used them and still just don't get it. Maybe I could finally use someones and understand the greatness of them. I would be happy to let someone use my loader and see first hand. I guess my uses are different than most here, maybe I just don't see all of the other things they are being used for that the skidsteers can't do easily and faster. Except brush hogs, I'll give ya that one. Please what are they being used for?


----------



## wkpoor (May 10, 2008)

I drive mine in the grass behind the house everyday to get to the field or where I do my processing of firewood plus I have a real nice gravel driveway out from the garage where I store the tractor. A steer just wouldn't be practical for everyday use and as I said before especially in the winter months I would have this place all tore to heck and back with a steer. And yes it is a 66"er. Sometimes think it should have been a 60" when I'm trying to lift 30"+ logs. This grapple can handle up to 48"


----------



## gink595 (May 10, 2008)

How do you like that style of grapple? Sometimes I wish I had that solid front to pick up the real little stuff. It seems that might be a pain to grab more than one log at a time though or trees with crotches. The 72 is a little big for my machine, the guy I bought it from only had 72 and 78. I paid 1900.00 for it new, well actually about half that since my buddy went in half to do some work for him. From other places I looked new grapples were running 4-5000 range. So I live with the 72".


----------



## wkpoor (May 10, 2008)

I thought long and hard about it. Went to several shows and even to Louisville farm show. I couldn't find one that could do big and real small both till I happened on to the Bo Dozer. Sometimes the separate clamp would be better but most of the time I pinch the logs to pick them up and can even do that on the end. So really I've found it doesn't matter if is forked or crooked. I just find a spot to clamp on the finger ends instead of a full grasp. This grapple can hold any size even 1" stuff except you have to be careful with the pressure applied.


----------



## Marc (May 10, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Yes they do with a hydralic driven PTO motor. I have a lot of hours runnig a skid steer and have never needed to get pulled out. You can use your bucket to push yourself out in most situations, not saying you can't get one stuck but I have yet to do it and have been in some deep muck with it. You also can get oversized tires that will give them lots of clearance.
> http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/cons...skidsteer_attachments/skidsteer_3pthitch.html
> 
> If your getting a skid steer stuck you will defiantley have been stuck long before with a little Utility with the skinny front tires. I'm not sure of the weights of the utilities but my B-cat weigh around 6000#. the only thing I hate about the bobcat is it tears the sht out of yards.



Yup, that's the kind I got stuck. I didn't want to use the bucket to push myself out because it was full of silage at the time and would have made a mess.


----------



## hornett224 (May 10, 2008)

*we use it for a tree service.*

loading logs,moving brush,pulling bushes and stumps,clearing lots,brush hogging.i mow my lawn with a 21" honda but i may get a finish mower for the tractor.also i can pull that tractor with a half ton pick up.

i'll try and get pics of my setup later.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 10, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Hahaha, Just want to say this is fun, no harrasing insults but fun.... See thats the problem your not bring the right equipment. I use a grapple bucket. So it goes like this:
> 1) load grapple and stump grinder on a trailer with grapple on machine. drive to site.
> 2) Throw gate down. Jump in and start (let warm up, very good practice) and then procede to grab stump grinder with grapple bucket take both attachments to the exact site.
> 3) Cut tree (assuming it was still standing) and buck into logs.
> ...


 
I bet your grapple can load a lot of material too, but my machine has both tools installed and usable at anytime! Loader on front, grinder on back! Har Har, take her ezopcorn:


----------



## wkpoor (May 11, 2008)

A couple of years ago I bush hogged a lot for a neighbor. The weeds were so high we used a 773 steer to run ahead of the tractor with the bucket on the ground to mash them down so the tractor could get through. There were a couple of wet areas in the field and the steer had trouble or got stuck and had to use the bucket to work his way out. The tractor drove through with no problems. I've found them not the greatest in deep mud. If you are moving loose material a steer is the best machine for the job and no doubt in the right conditions can load out firewood fast.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 11, 2008)

I once cleared a few acres for a friend who's a GC. He had a bobcat loader that got stuck on countless stumps that were around 10 inches tall. I spent a lot of time freeing his machine with the kubota and it's 15" of ground clearance!


----------



## gink595 (May 11, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> I once cleared a few acres for a friend who's a GC. He had a bobcat loader that got stuck on countless stumps that were around 10 inches tall. I spent a lot of time freeing his machine with the kubota and it's 15" of ground clearance!



I don't know of your conditions but you should be able to free your self with the bucket, especially if it's hung up on a stump. Sounds like operator error. I have around 1000 hrs of running a skid steer and have never needed any one to free me. There was one time last winter plowing snow I got greedy and pushed a little to far in the ditch and my front tires dropped in it. That was the only time I thought I was Fked. I don't have tracks on mine either, thats a whole nother argument there!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 11, 2008)

gink595 said:


> I don't know of your conditions but you should be able to free your self with the bucket, especially if it's hung up on a stump. Sounds like operator error. I have around 1000 hrs of running a skid steer and have never needed any one to free me. There was one time last winter plowing snow I got greedy and pushed a little to far in the ditch and my front tires dropped in it. That was the only time I thought I was Fked. I don't have tracks on mine either, thats a whole nother argument there!



mmm, skid steer with tracks. Can anyone say climb mt everest? Tracks are awesome!


----------



## beerman6 (May 11, 2008)

This is a sad thread...skid vs.tractor.I have to do all that type of work with my back.  

One day I will have a compact with a loader.


----------



## gink595 (May 11, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> This is a sad thread...skid vs.tractor.I have to do all that type of work with my back.
> 
> One day I will have a compact with a loader.



Haha, Hmmm...Ever consider a skid steer:jawdrop:


----------



## beerman6 (May 12, 2008)

nah,dont want to tear up the lawn.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 12, 2008)

wkpoor said:


> This grapple can hold any size even 1" stuff except you have to be careful with the pressure applied.



Now, see, if you have those fingers spaced at, say, 16", you can use this to make kindling for the firebox out of the small stuff. Just grab and crunch!


----------



## avalancher (May 12, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Ed, get in touch with a good friend of mine, Chris Hinchey- Sales Coordinator at Tri-County Power Equipment, Jefferson City(865-475-6025). I've bought lots from him and was there yesterday and he's got at least 30 tractors that are nice pre owned units, some newer and some older! He's reliable, honest, and professional. Tell him i sent you. Also check out tractor house mag publication. It's free at the Newport farmers co-op!



Thanks for the heads up! I have checked the local John Deere dealer here, as well as the shop in White Pine, and their prices are a joke. The dealer in White Pine had an old Kubota 4wd with no loader, tires worn out, etc and wanted 19K! 
I might have a chance later this week to run over to Jefferson City and take a peek. 
Will be glad to get some muscle on this place, its getting real old dragging this wood by hand!
Thanks again!


----------



## gink595 (May 12, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> nah,dont want to tear up the lawn.



LOL, I knew that was coming... Ahhh, never hurt to ask!


----------



## wkpoor (May 12, 2008)

*avalancher*



> Thanks for the heads up! I have checked the local John Deere dealer here, as well as the shop in White Pine, and their prices are a joke. The dealer in White Pine had an old Kubota 4wd with no loader, tires worn out, etc and wanted 19K!
> I might have a chance later this week to run over to Jefferson City and take a peek.
> Will be glad to get some muscle on this place, its getting real old dragging this wood by hand!
> Thanks again!


The tractor in my pics I bought used from a dealer close to me w/1500hrs for 16.9. It is a real clean good running tractor. 4WD would be nice but for the extra bucks it wouldn't be worth it. That unit is 60PTO HP ( about 74 Engine HP ). Handles everything you would do with a CUT with the greatest of ease. In reality its more motor than I need but but the price was right and the extra ballast you get with a bigger tractor comes in handy moving logs around. With the tires loaded its 7500lbs without a bucket. By the time I put on my ballast in the back and grapple in the front I'm pushing 10,000lbs. It moves around like there is no weight there at all.


----------



## avalancher (May 13, 2008)

wkpoor said:


> The tractor in my pics I bought used from a dealer close to me w/1500hrs for 16.9. It is a real clean good running tractor. 4WD would be nice but for the extra bucks it wouldn't be worth it. That unit is 60PTO HP ( about 74 Engine HP ). Handles everything you would do with a CUT with the greatest of ease. In reality its more motor than I need but but the price was right and the extra ballast you get with a bigger tractor comes in handy moving logs around. With the tires loaded its 7500lbs without a bucket. By the time I put on my ballast in the back and grapple in the front I'm pushing 10,000lbs. It moves around like there is no weight there at all.




Judging by what is available in my local area that was indeed a pretty good deal. Sadly I have to stay under 6000lbs though, I have a 16ft trailer that is rated to carry only 9000, and my little Dodge Dakota with a V6 really struggles to pull that full 9K. There has been more than one occasion where I ended up getting stopped on a steep hill and couldnt get going again, I had to pull over to the shoulder and drop into 4wd low and creep up the hill. I am generally pretty careful about staying under 6000, but a few times my eyes where bigger than my truck, especially when hauling wet hickory.
A few months ago I was pulling a full load home, way over that 6000K limit and came around a sharp bend. There right in front of me was a guy stopped to turn left. I layed on the horn and skid down the hill and figured I was a goner. For whatever reason that guy just stood there, why he didnt floor it and get out of the way I will never know. At the last second I saw a driveway that turned to the right, and then turned parrallel to the road that I was on. I swerved right, jumped clear over the ditch and landed on the road parrallel. After I calmed down, I got out to survey the damage. Believe it or not, I jumped a 3ft deep ditch and didnt break a thing except my metal gas can jumped out of the trailer and landed between the truck and trailer. Found it smashed under the trailer.
The ony thing that I can figure that happened that I had enough sheer weight to push me right across the ditch, and that the trailer slid across on its belly. Nothing was damaged except the gas can, and I sprouted a few extra grey hairs.
10000lb tractor? Wouldnt even consider it......


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2008)

Wow. Just... wow. Glad I don't live near you...


----------



## gink595 (May 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> 10000lb tractor? Wouldnt even consider it......



Yeah with the 10K tractor comes a 7,500# trailer!! Glad you didn't get to banged up, sounds like you should invest in some trailer brake controller. I wouldn't even consider pulling 6K+ without them, with a 1 ton yet alone a Dakota and the small brakes. Controller are around 100.00, well thats if you have brakes on the trailer.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 13, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Judging by what is available in my local area that was indeed a pretty good deal. Sadly I have to stay under 6000lbs though, I have a 16ft trailer that is rated to carry only 9000, and my little Dodge Dakota with a V6 really struggles to pull that full 9K. There has been more than one occasion where I ended up getting stopped on a steep hill and couldnt get going again, I had to pull over to the shoulder and drop into 4wd low and creep up the hill. I am generally pretty careful about staying under 6000, but a few times my eyes where bigger than my truck, especially when hauling wet hickory.
> A few months ago I was pulling a full load home, way over that 6000K limit and came around a sharp bend. There right in front of me was a guy stopped to turn left. I layed on the horn and skid down the hill and figured I was a goner. For whatever reason that guy just stood there, why he didnt floor it and get out of the way I will never know. At the last second I saw a driveway that turned to the right, and then turned parrallel to the road that I was on. I swerved right, jumped clear over the ditch and landed on the road parrallel. After I calmed down, I got out to survey the damage. Believe it or not, I jumped a 3ft deep ditch and didnt break a thing except my metal gas can jumped out of the trailer and landed between the truck and trailer. Found it smashed under the trailer.
> The ony thing that I can figure that happened that I had enough sheer weight to push me right across the ditch, and that the trailer slid across on its belly. Nothing was damaged except the gas can, and I sprouted a few extra grey hairs.
> 10000lb tractor? Wouldnt even consider it......



Ed, glad to hear you got outta that one. The good Lord has been with me a many a time likewise! Hey why don't you do what i do. I found a great deal on an 86 gmc c6000 (5ton truck), 100k, new motor and a 14ft. southco chip/dump pkg that i've been drivin daily for 3 yrs. paid 3,000.00 for it from up in ohio. I use it to pull the trailer and kubota, disconnect, load all the wood with the kubota, hook back up, and go home and dump my load. This way you get to keep your dakota and the extra you would have put with it to get a bigger truck can buy you a good used dump. Voila ,the best of both, for less! Hope that input is of some help to ya. I look forward to fourwheelin with yall here soon!


----------



## fixforkicks (May 26, 2008)

*Nortrac 20hp Tractor*



avalancher said:


> I have been looking for a good tractor, and noticed the Nortrac tractors in the Northern Tool catalog. Price is very attractive, you can get a 4wd 20 hp diesel tractor with a loader and a box blade for 9K, and I am considering a purchase. Anyone know anything about these things? I called Northern tools, they tell me that they build them here in the states and supply the parts themselves, none of my local dealers carry their parts which makes me a little hesitant. Anyone got one or know anyone that does?



I was browsing through this forum and noticed your entry about Nortrac (Jinma) tractors. I don't know if you ever got the answers you were looking for, but thought I'd write to give you first hand experience with a Nortrac. I own a Nortrac NT20 (20hp 4wd tractor) and its been great! I bought it about a year ago and haven't had any problems with it whatsoever. I didn't let the fact that its a chinese tractor influence my decision. Heck, I also own a Russian made Belarus 57hp 4wd tractor. I've had it for 11 years now and it's still going strong. Now that's a work horse! Wouldn't sell it for anything and I didn't listen to the locals whom never owned one. They bring there name brand tractors to me to fix. Ironic isn't it?

I use my Nortrac to mow...period. I needed a good reliable mower and I wasn't getting much satisfaction out of gasoline riding mowers. I figured the cost of a 60" riding mower versus the cost of this tractor with a 5' finish mower and found this tractor to be the best deal. I was very sceptical about the make since I never owned one or (like you) didn't know anybody that owned one. I took the chance and bought it. I work on all of my own equipment, so if it needed work I wasn't worried about fixing it. I paid $5700 which included shipping to my residence. I bought a Farm Pro 5' finish mower ($700) and the two together has made my mowing much easier. This tractor is very plain-jane with no bells or whistles. That's all I needed. It has 6 speeds (3 high, 3 low) with reverse and one hydraulic rear quick connect. Simply put, its been great. I am a board member to my home owner's association and I love this tractor so much that I recommeded it to the association to replace the old subdivision tractor that was worn out. The association bought one too along with the same finish mower. 

I live in East Texas where mowing is about 10 months per year. I would recommend this tractor to anyone considering a compact for whatever reason. Before I bought this tractor I did a lot of shopping and kicked the tires on just about every make out there in the subcompact series. This was by far the best deal for the money. Your buying a tractor and not a name, so your not paying for the millions of dollars of advertising that goes with a name. I know that right now you can get this tractor for $5700 delivered to your residence through NorthernTool.com. 

As far as parts or warranty goes....If you need to order parts, you can go to Northerntool.com or call the 1-800 number. If you need warratny work, Norhtern Tool has hooked up with dealers in most areas to provide warranty work. Though I've never had to buy parts for my Nortrac, I have compared the cost of some parts with the cost of the same parts for a name brand tractor. The Nortrac parts were less expensive. I live out in the middle of no-man's-land and though I could take it somehwere if I needed to, I would just order my own parts and do it myself if I ever needed to. Many people abuse their equipment and then say its a piece of garbage. Those people need to buy something from the dealer close by so they can get it worked on all the time. Most people will deter others from buying something that they have no knowelge of and that was certainly the case with me. I take care of my equipment and have far fewer problems than most. I have bought, used and worked on a lot of equipment over the years and the Nortrac has been one of the best investments that I have made. Most of the stuff I fix belongs to other people and I hear the same thing over and over...."They just don't build things to last". Equipment will last if you take care of it and use it as it was intended to be used regardless of the make or model (Ford Edsel not included). These Nortrac tractors are no different. Don't let someone, whom has never owned one or used one, tell you any different. If your not sure about it, get on the internet and see if there is a dealer close enough to you so you can drive there and look at one. You may have to search for a Jinma dealer because Nortrac is mostly sold by Northern Tools. Actually there may be a Northern Tool store/dealer near you that sells tractors. Go check them out and see for yourself. You might be doing yourself a big favor. Hope this helped.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 26, 2008)

fixforkicks said:


> I was browsing through this forum and noticed your entry about Nortrac (Jinma) tractors. I don't know if you ever got the answers you were looking for, but thought I'd write to give you first hand experience with a Nortrac. I own a Nortrac NT20 (20hp 4wd tractor) and its been great! I bought it about a year ago and haven't had any problems with it whatsoever. I didn't let the fact that its a chinese tractor influence my decision. Heck, I also own a Russian made Belarus 57hp 4wd tractor. I've had it for 11 years now and it's still going strong. Now that's a work horse! Wouldn't sell it for anything and I didn't listen to the locals whom never owned one. They bring there name brand tractors to me to fix. Ironic isn't it?
> 
> I use my Nortrac to mow...period. I needed a good reliable mower and I wasn't getting much satisfaction out of gasoline riding mowers. I figured the cost of a 60" riding mower versus the cost of this tractor with a 5' finish mower and found this tractor to be the best deal. I was very sceptical about the make since I never owned one or (like you) didn't know anybody that owned one. I took the chance and bought it. I work on all of my own equipment, so if it needed work I wasn't worried about fixing it. I paid $5700 which included shipping to my residence. I bought a Farm Pro 5' finish mower ($700) and the two together has made my mowing much easier. This tractor is very plain-jane with no bells or whistles. That's all I needed. It has 6 speeds (3 high, 3 low) with reverse and one hydraulic rear quick connect. Simply put, its been great. I am a board member to my home owner's association and I love this tractor so much that I recommeded it to the association to replace the old subdivision tractor that was worn out. The association bought one too along with the same finish mower.
> 
> ...


Hmm, dosn't surprise me. Sounds like a decent lil tractor.


----------



## fixforkicks (May 26, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Hmm, dosn't surprise me. Sounds like a decent lil tractor.



It really is. I'm not a salesman nor do I make commision by saying this, but I certainly wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it. Don't get me wrong....I have (as we all have) bought items that did not work as promised or as advertised. But this tractor is worth the money, if not more. Once this tractor becomes more popular, the price will certainly go up. I'm into saving money where I can, especially these days.


----------



## cabinman (May 27, 2008)

*Skidders /skid Steers/ Steers*



beerman6 said:


> nah,dont want to tear up the lawn.



Skid steers are considered skid steers because IF you want a ZERO turn machine/ loader they will do it for you easily,..But IF you want to go across a nice manicured lawn and work with a loader they will work fine as well,..I have a 1845 case that weighs about 6500 lbs, bare neakid, also mounted is a 2500 pound tree spade, a set of stabilizers at 500 pounds/with the weight bracket, the weights are 2210 lbs, and then add the weight of the root ball 900 pounds,..total weight 12,610 pounds,., And I can drive all over the front lawn of a 1/2 million dollor estate, without SKIDING around,. and tearing up the lawn/grass/landscape,..No I dont have a nice front lawn, But I have planted hundreds of trees on lawns like this, WITHOUT tearing up the turf, You dont have to drive a skidsteer like a bulldozer, they are actually pretty easy to opperate making wide turns and not tearing things up,..Its like comparing a pair of grapple pliers to a cresent wrench,....They will both do the same job,..and they both have there place,..I would not want to be without either, But would not ever,.. give up my skidder,....Eric


----------

